# Alexander Schmlenko VS Melvin Manhoef Headlines Bellator On February 13th



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

> "Bellator: Manhoef vs. Shlemenko" Heads to California's Save Mart Center Feb. 13
> 
> Saturday, 12-06-2014
> 
> ...



*This is a fun fight right here should be a win for Storm IMO he just needs to stay away from the barrage of violence that is Manhoef for the first few minutes and score that takedown. I've been hoping they would make this fight!! Good new is we don't have to wait 6 months for it!*

Source ----------------> http://www.bellator.com/articles/bellator-manhoef-shlemenko-heads-to-save-mart-center-february-13


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Awesome fight. Alexander SHOULD win but he's not really been impressive at all to me, even in his streak. Manhoef can put him out in an instant too.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> Awesome fight. Alexander SHOULD win but he's not really been impressive at all to me, even in his streak. Manhoef can put him out in an instant too.


Melvins propensity to be able to maul anybody is exactly why I love this fight... Alex is a smart fighter he needs to utilize his fight IQ here we will see.....


In a small way it kinda sucks because one of these guys have to lose and I'm gonna have to read comments how the loser was over rated blah blah.... I like both of these guys so as excited as I am for the scrap I'm kinda pissed that one of them is going way to the back of the line here...


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

Liking this fight, there should be no conceivable way that Shlemenko should throw this away. I agree that Fight IQ is what this will come down to.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Alex lost to tito, melvin will KO him. Alex has been so bad lately.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

I have Alex no chance against Tito anyways. He was way too small and Tito actually is still a solid fighter, losing streak aside.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

UFC_OWNS said:


> Alex lost to tito.



So did Ryan Bader... this is MMA not math.

Alex is such a small MW, should be fighting at WW, Tito is a LHW there is a reason that there are weight classes.

Do you think Matt Brown can beat Phil Davis?


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Matt Brown can beat anyone dammit!


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> Matt Brown can beat anyone dammit!


He is The Immortal bad ass wrecking machine.


----------



## suspectchin (Apr 29, 2014)

Manhoef vs. Alex should be good. Shlemenko needs to do something to make me forget the fact that he got choked out by Brandon Halsey in 35 seconds not too long ago. Getting submitted is one thing, but that was just an instant takedown submission. It was as if he didn't even belong in the same cage. How often is it that quick and textbook? Usually even far inferior fighters on the ground at least put up a struggle for a moment or two before succumbing to a submission. (Unless it's a pull guard / guillotine choke situation) That was rough.

Good thing for him that styles make fights and Manhoef will be looking to trade. This one could go either way.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Manhoef is the worst bet in MMA either way. The guy has hands that can drop anyone and a chin that can get him dropped by anyone.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Manhoef will win by KO.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

I am shocked this fight went out of the first, figured somebody would be dropped early.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Did I say nmelvin would win, i meant alex . Melvin is garbage these days, not just because of his chin.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

I was surprised that Melvin stuffed that many takedown attempts, let alone it going to a second round.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

^^ only to be backfisted to death.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

UFC_OWNS said:


> Did I say nmelvin would win, i meant alex . Melvin is garbage these days, not just because of his chin.


I think he is just showing up for a paycheck. He even looked soft for Melvin anyways. 



Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Toxic said:


> I think he is just showing up for a paycheck. He even looked soft for Melvin anyways.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com App


Hes entering bob sapp territory for taking nay fight.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

UFC_OWNS said:


> Hes entering bob sapp territory for taking nay fight.



Sapp isn't even trying to hit guys for fear of hurting his hand


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Toxic said:


> Sapp isn't even trying to hit guys for fear of hurting his hand
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com App


Or breaking a nail, but thye both will take any fight these dyas.


----------



## suspectchin (Apr 29, 2014)

Impressed with Manhoefs take down defense at least. Alex wasn't that impressive overall. Good finish though.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Melvin is always in explosive fights! His best fight was against Cyborg and his best win was definitely against Hunt!


----------



## Danm2501 (Jun 22, 2009)

Manhoef's best fight was against Lawler for me. That's one of the best fights I've ever seen. Love Melvin Manhoef, I'd watch him fight anyone.


----------

